

Papercraft Self Portrait - aerique
http://testroete.com/index.php?location=head

======
jamesbritt
For folks interested in papercraft (and I very much am), Google Sketchup +
Pepakura = paper models of damn near everything.

<http://www.tamasoft.co.jp/pepakura-en/>

BTW, get SketchUp 7.0, not 7.1. Something's odd in the kmz export.

------
trafficlight
The photography really brings it all together. It feels like I'm looking at
behind-the-scenes photos of an Aphex Twin video.

~~~
jamesbritt
There's an Uncanny Valley effect going on for sure.

I bet if it were a bit closer to life-sized it would truly spook people.

------
aerique
To be clear: this is not my work. I just pasted the link :)

------
FleursDuMal
Excellent work . . .you could make a really cool short film with this
technique.

------
chaosmachine
You could start a small business selling these.

------
mhb
How does he see out of it?

------
ruchika_mk
Nice piece of Work.... cheers.

